

Competing with Celebrity-Backed Brands - pariya

Our company will be launching in a few months and we are aware that our main competitor (an A list  celebrity founded company) will be launching a similar product. We hope to be the first to launch as we have an aggressive media campaign, but other than that they have a billion dollar valuation and have raised over $120 million in capital.<p>Anyone been through this before or have any advice for the little guy?<p>The main difference between our companies is that they&#x27;re a vanity project focused on rapid expansion as they prepare for an IPO whereas we&#x27;re just a few nerds with no money and lots of heart, focused on creating a great product we want to see exist in the world.<p>Just thought I&#x27;d put it out to see if anyone has any experience, stories, friends or friends-of-friends we could connect with for advice or anything else.<p>Thanks a bunch, 
the other PG
======
dmschulman
Keep your head down and ship a good product.

Manage an effective company blog that show's off your culture as a couple of
nerds with a lot of heart, focused on creating a great product.

Don't criticize the other company but take every opportunity to show your
audience why your product is superior.

Good luck!

